# ammo and utah



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

whats the deal with not being able to find ANY 380 and GOOD 45 ammo in this states!!? sportsmans shelves are **** near clear (i can find 45 ammo there buts its all poo) smith and edwardas has loaded shelves..... but it makes me think everyone in the world owns a 40 or 9mil. i called impact guns and the nice lady told 380 is very difficult to find any where, whats going on!!? when i go home to CO i can find the stuff no big deal, hell even here on post they only have 9mm ammo and 1 box of 40.. no 22, no 45, no 38, no 357..... does this really have to do with current events (im not trying to start nor advocate a debate on politics) and certain leaders, or has it always been that difficult here in UT?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I found GOBS of 380 ammo and .45 ACP bullets the other day (most were FMJs though) at Get Some Guns and Ammo in Midvale on State Street. Hope that helps.


PS: I think that most of the ammo is reloaded and re-sold from their firing range


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought a box of their 380 reloads, it is as good as anything I have reloaded, functions great and shot great. I also broke a few down and the powder charge was very accurate. Also they are great people work with.  

Huntinfool


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Most handgun makers are selling their .380 pistols like hotcakes due to so many people buying them for Concealed carry, hence the reason why you can't find any of the ammo.


----------

